# Zurich Dynamic Fund



## gsecoo (19 Apr 2022)

Hi All,

I have just setup a savings plan with Zurich through AskPaul, it is in the Zurich Dynamic Fund. The annual management charge is 1.5%. I am 29 and currently have around 30,000 euro saved in a credit union account which I will plan on using in the next couple of years for a house deposit. Over the last 4 years I had been buying shares through a revenue approved share scheme at work, the current value of my shares is 28,000 euro and these will mature every 6 months until December 2022.

I set up the account for the Zurich Dynamic fund to try grow my money in the long term but is this a good option for me? I only found this site after signing up for the account. I have setup to invest 500 euro a month to this dynamic fund and would hope to continue in the long term. I also plan to continue saving on top of the 30,000 euro I have towards a house deposit, adding 1000 euro per month. As my shares mature and I sell them, would it be a good idea to add this to the zurich fund?

Thanks


----------



## 872117 (1 May 2022)

gsecoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just setup a savings plan with Zurich through AskPaul, it is in the Zurich Dynamic Fund. The annual management charge is 1.5%. I am 29 and currently have around 30,000 euro saved in a credit union account which I will plan on using in the next couple of years for a house deposit. Over the last 4 years I had been buying shares through a revenue approved share scheme at work, the current value of my shares is 28,000 euro and these will mature every 6 months until December 2022.
> 
> ...


Zurich Dynamic Fund;


One-off CostsEntry Costs0.15%The impact of the costs you pay when entering your investment. This includes the costs of distribution of your product.


Ongoing CostsPortfolio Transaction Costs0.53%The impact of the costs of us buying and selling underlying investments for the product.Other Ongoing Costs1.61%The impact of the costs each year for managing your investments.

That's more than 1.5%.


----------



## gsecoo (5 May 2022)

872117 said:


> Zurich Dynamic Fund;
> 
> 
> One-off CostsEntry Costs0.15%The impact of the costs you pay when entering your investment. This includes the costs of distribution of your product.
> ...


Where is this taken from? I didn't see this in the policy documents I received. Thanks


----------



## Gordon Gekko (5 May 2022)

It’s sounds expensive. The tax treatment isn’t great either.

What’s ‘Ask Paul’? Is that the fella with the Dub accent from the bus shelters?


----------



## dlmayo (6 May 2022)

https://www.askpaul.ie/  Paul Merriman


----------



## 872117 (8 May 2022)

gsecoo said:


> Where is this taken from? I didn't see this in the policy documents I received. Thanks


Attached is the Zurich Investment Bond Fund specific information booklet. You can see the fees for the individual plans detailed. 

I stand to be corrected if any of this has changed.


----------



## Bill90. (2 Jun 2022)

Yes I also invest in the dynamic fund through ask Paul.  The fund is 1.35% and Ask Paul is 0.15% bringing it to 1.5% overall. Its also 101% allocation so they cover revenues 1% charge. You get a weekly update and a more detailed monthly video update.


----------



## noproblem (2 Jun 2022)

I think that Prisma 4 fund is down around 8% from the start of this year. I'm also in it.


----------



## Steven Barrett (3 Jun 2022)

Bill90. said:


> Yes I also invest in the dynamic fund through ask Paul.  The fund is 1.35% and Ask Paul is 0.15% bringing it to 1.5% overall. Its also 101% allocation so they cover revenues 1% charge. *You get a weekly update* and a more detailed monthly video update.


A weekly update on fund performance or just on the markets in general? 

Just wondering as looking at your fund's performance too often actually makes you more risk averse. You are aware of all the tiny hiccups that happen on a daily basis and are more conscious of the returns, especially when they are going negative. You are better off with getting on with your life and just letting the markets do their thing. 


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## GSheehy (3 Jun 2022)

Bill90. said:


> .... bringing it to 1.5% overall.



On the contract you have, it's actually 1.55% as there are Other Ongoing Costs on that particular fund of 0.05%. The OOCs are disclosed in the Range of Funds document that Zurich Life have.

What aren't explicitily disclosed are Portfolio Transaction Costs (PTCs) but these (and OOCs) are disclosed in the unit price/fund performance figures published on the Zurich Life website.

The costs quoted above (in the excerpts from the Key Investment Document (KID)) like 'One-off, Entry, OOCs, PTCs are indicative of the *worst* version of the product that you *could* buy from the product provider.  Because, that's what all KIDs do. 


Gerard

www.InvestAndSave.ie


----------



## Bill90. (21 Jun 2022)

Steven Barrett said:


> A weekly update on fund performance or just on the markets in general?
> 
> Just wondering as looking at your fund's performance too often actually makes you more risk averse. You are aware of all the tiny hiccups that happen on a daily basis and are more conscious of the returns, especially when they are going negative. You are better off with getting on with your life and just letting the markets do their thing.
> 
> ...


Update on both. Its long term tho so a dip in the market means you get more units for your money and bigger profits when the markets good. I don't even read the emails most of the time. You could mark them as junk if you wanted.


----------



## Dublin85 (23 Aug 2022)

those fees seem high. I was told its 1% of regular monthly investment when I rang them last week


----------

